
Why I Hire People, Not Skills - craigkerstiens
http://bostinno.com/all-series/building-teams-why-i-hire-people-not-skills/
======
moped
Page is down.. here's a cached version:

[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:oLv6n49...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:oLv6n49M-V0J:bostinno.com/all-
series/building-teams-why-i-hire-people-not-skills/+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us)

